# blood sugar drop



## karen1962 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there I've been type 1 for over forty years have gone back to the gym for the first time in over 10 years not sure on how exercise goes with the DAFNE principle. The last time I was in a gym I was using the old pork insulin injected twice daily, can anyone tell me how long blood sugar continues to drop for after exercise having some idea of this will help me be sure of what I'm doing. Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Karen, it varies from person to person (of course - this is diabetes!), and it can also depend on how ft you are and what kind of exercise you do. The key is to make sure you do lots of testing. I have found personally that exercise makes me more insulin sensitive for around 40 hours afterwards, so reducing insulin for meals (and basal insulin) afterwards is essential. How much you reduce by will depend on the kinds of numbers you are getting - your meal ratios will probably change. Some people find they also need to reduce insulin before exercise to prevent going low during it. That tends not to be a problem for me though, but again it is trial and error that will be needed to establish what works for you.

As you become more accustomed to the exercise you may find that things settle and further reductions are not necessary.

You might be interested in getting a copy of the Diabetic Athlete's Handbook, which provides a good explanation of the way it all works 

Good luck!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2015)

A couple of websites with lots of useful information about exercise with type 1 diabetes:

www.runsweet.com - tab "Starting sports" is good for general priniciples; tab "Diabetes and sport" has lots of case studies of specific sports; one key issue is the difference between aerobic and anaerobic exercise

http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Home.html


----------



## karen1962 (Aug 15, 2015)

thanks will percivere


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2015)

A Freestyle Libre will let you know which way your blood is going. £150 inc two sensors. It gives a graph of which way its going. Nothings perfect but would not be without mine on stunt work


----------

